# Stanva Japan



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking for pictures of the Stanvac Japan after the explosion of October 1958.Anyone got any ideas,
Cheers 
Jim


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings Jim - go to www.photoship.co.uk. Picture of her there. BV


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

And some from my father's collection posted on this site, just put the name in the search box in the gallery... eg http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...0929/title/stanvac-japan-2c-deck-view/cat/523

He was master on her maiden voyage.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Guys will do.The Best for the New Year.Cheers


----------

